# Rock Hill student charged after bringing nails to school



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

An 11-year-old boy was arrested this week for carrying ten nails in his pocket at a Rock Hill middle school and charged with carrying an unlawful weapon.

Dianne McCray, assistant principal at Rawlinson Road Middle School, asked the child Wednesday what was jingling in his pocket and the student gave her the 3.5" long nails. 

A school resource officer arrested him. His father picked him up and he was not taken to the police station. 

The father said the nails were left in his pocket after a Boy Scout outing. He says it is ridiculous that his son faces an unlawful weapon charge. He says the boy threatened no one. 

http://www.wistv.com/Global/story.asp?S=3313972&nav=0RaMZaC9

An effective combination of observative administrator and a cop on staff. Parents and students at this suburban middle school can breath easy knowing how quickly and effectively they eliminated the deadly hazard posed by this eleven year-old carpenter. :lol:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

It gets worse by the day! :roll:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lmao


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no reason to have a pocket of nails in school, but I don't think they needed to arrest him for it. 


RC


----------

